# Efficient iPad Connection?



## RRBE Sound (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello Everyone!  

So I have been fumbling with DAW control from mechanical faders to iPad control.

I have come to the conclusion that I only need an iPad as control. - As I already have one spare. 

I use Logic, and the logic remote. 

BUT: I can not figure out one efficient way to connect it. From WIFI it seams to fail connection and with Bluetooth it's kind of stable, but not completely.

Maybe I just need some other software? 

What do you guys do ???

Thank you! 

All the best
Rune


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 9, 2017)

What about USB? Thats what I use. I don't have to charge my 2 iPads all the time too. (using Metagrid)


----------



## RRBE Sound (Sep 9, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> What about USB? Thats what I use. I don't have to charge my 2 iPads all the time too. (using Metagrid)



Yea! - Great idea!  - I just can't seam find a way to connect it..? 

All the best
Rune


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 9, 2017)

RRBE Sound said:


> Yea! - Great idea!  - I just can't seam find a way to connect it..?
> 
> All the best
> Rune


googled it, Logic Remote does not support usb connection:/
If your system is not stable enough via Wifi/Bluetooth you should maybe look for another software solution. On Vi-C you will find some good threads about this topic


----------



## MChangoM (Sep 9, 2017)

RRBE Sound said:


> From WIFI it seams to fail connection



WiFi is going to be your most flexible solution. Can you describe the failure in more detail? Does it sometimes fail or always fail?


----------



## RRBE Sound (Sep 9, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> WiFi is going to be your most flexible solution. Can you describe the failure in more detail? Does it sometimes fail or always fail?


OKay. Thanks  

well it seams that it connects for maybe 5 sec and then drop off. My wifi system is just beside my desk, and also in level with the disk.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Sep 9, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> googled it, Logic Remote does not support usb connection:/
> If your system is not stable enough via Wifi/Bluetooth you should maybe look for another software solution. On Vi-C you will find some good threads about this topic


Ahh.. That might be the reason..  

Do you mean changing DAW?


----------



## MChangoM (Sep 9, 2017)

RRBE Sound said:


> OKay. Thanks
> 
> well it seams that it connects for maybe 5 sec and then drop off. My wifi system is just beside my desk, and also in level with the disk.



Is the whole iPad losing connection or just the app? In WiFi settings, make sure your connection is with the access point next to your desk and not some more distant one. Are you running the latest version of iOS?


----------



## RRBE Sound (Sep 9, 2017)

MChangoM said:


> Is the whole iPad losing connection or just the app? In WiFi settings, make sure your connection is with the access point next to your desk and not some more distant one. Are you running the latest version of iOS?


I think it is just the app. - The WIFI connection is very stable and 20 mbit*.

I am using a iPad 3, it should be at the ''newest'' version.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 9, 2017)

RRBE Sound said:


> Ahh.. That might be the reason..
> 
> Do you mean changing DAW?


I would never do that (although I'm ver happy that I changed from Logic to Cubase^^)
but no, I'm speaking of apps for your iPad. Lemure, TouchOSC, Metagrid are the ones I aware of.
A few threads about this topic:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/junkie-xl-touchscreen-tutorial-question.46355/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/metagrid-for-ios.58820/


----------



## RRBE Sound (Sep 10, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> I would never do that (although I'm ver happy that I changed from Logic to Cubase^^)
> but no, I'm speaking of apps for your iPad. Lemure, TouchOSC, Metagrid are the ones I aware of.
> A few threads about this topic:
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/junkie-xl-touchscreen-tutorial-question.46355/
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/metagrid-for-ios.58820/


Haha.. sure  

Okay! - Super - I am looking in to them!!


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 11, 2017)

From my experience, the only connection that worked without any glitch and was able to charge my iPad pro 13' constantly is iconnect midi interface. You have to spend some money on this hardware, but it was totally worth it to me, cause it is essential not having to worry about connections not working during composing. It also offers hardware DIN connectors and Midi USB devices via hub - all in all a very good value of useful features for the money.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 11, 2017)

As of the latest update, Logic remote *does* support a Lightning > USB connection. It works great. The caveat is that you have to be running the most recent versions of, well, everything.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 11, 2017)

Bluetooth paired devices much more stable than wifi for me. Check you have the latest L and LR versions.


----------



## GdT (Sep 12, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Bluetooth paired devices much more stable


I can connect my iPad to the Mac Pro via bluetooth (since I don't have wifi there), but Logic Remote cannot connect to Logic. Anyone got any ideas please?


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 12, 2017)

GdT said:


> I can connect my iPad to the Mac Pro via bluetooth (since I don't have wifi there), but Logic Remote cannot connect to Logic. Anyone got any ideas please?


Trash prefs. Check for latest versions.


----------



## stargazer (Nov 8, 2017)

I have this:
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/irigmidi1/
My iPad 3 is dead, so I might as well sell the iRig interface if you're interested.


----------



## Nite Sun (Nov 8, 2017)

Midimux is great ios app for midi over USB. Not sure if that would work with Logic remote. If not, look into lemur


----------



## jmauz (Nov 8, 2017)

I've been using TouchOSC for a few years now over wifi and it's worked flawlessly. I'm running Cubase however, so YMMV with Logic.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 8, 2017)

Might have to ask Mrs. Claus for a 64 bit used Ipad for Xmas. My old Ipad 2 is on it's final ios (9.35) that will work with Logic Remote and after upgrading both and Logic I now have this unstable wifi issue suddenly and Apple could care less of course. A little birdy told me the person in charge of Logic Remote left the Logic team this past year.

I Use the Logic remote shortcuts for workflow, if I needed faders I would suggest looking into Lemur for ipad or a cheapish hardware unit like a Nanokontrol2.


----------



## samphony (Nov 8, 2017)

All apps like lemur, touch osc, metagrid and logic remote (latest version and latest iTunes needed) allow a stable and reliable USB connection without any dropouts.


----------



## AR (Nov 9, 2017)

I use the Alesis IO Dock v2 with an Ipad gen1. Works 100% stable with Lemur. Connected via Midi cables to an RME multiface.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 9, 2017)

@samphony Older 32 bit ipads as well ? Any more info on this anywhere (how to setup) ? Tx



samphony said:


> All apps like lemur, touch osc, metagrid and logic remote (latest version and latest iTunes needed) allow a stable and reliable USB connection without any dropouts.


----------

